# Swiss TT Mk2 Launch.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Is that condor grey?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

That looks very impressive. Condor seems to be the most likely candidate.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> Is that condor grey?


I'm sure that is Condor. Looks too light for Dolphin.

I think I've made the right choice in going for Condor. Looks smart.

Thanks for those Hans !


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Under some lights, it's got 'sandy' colour to it. I wondered if it might be Sahara.

Whatever it is, it looks well smart.

Second favourite now (REd one tops the list).


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Interesting colour.. Although the lighting does play a big role! Love the shades it has though... Sort of metallic...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Very Nice Colour !!

Over here in the Netherlands we have to wait till September :-(
I'm glad that i have waited for the MK2, because i like it more and more.

Greetings,

Rebel Robbie


----------



## Snoopy (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats a great looking colour... really putting me off black now...


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

same ere mate , its lovely.

Black is my colour tho, and its safe to say i'll like it for the length of the time I have the car....

Thats proper SILVER though!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Hans.


Cor look how tight his trousers are  . He doesn't look like he is suffering VPL either :lol:


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I think it'd too light to be Condor Grey. Looks more like Sahara Silver. Either way it looks mighty fine....could be on the list now!!! :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

matches the wheels for sure.

Could be just std silver?????


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dotti lives up to her name - should have gone to Specsavers 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Dotti lives up to her name - should have gone to Specsavers 8)


Agree. I think its a Swiss woman. :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Does anyone have an idea how to confirm the colour?


----------



## pollo (Mar 8, 2006)

do you have the source? I love those photos, and I wonder if they got them in bigger size.

I also agree that the color is great, but the lights do help.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Thats not Condor, too light I reckon, although the lights look very bright which may affect the colour tone..... I would bet on it being Sahara...... 8)

Looks bloody lovely though!! 8)


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

The first of the series of photos I think is the most accurate as doesn't have as many spotlights on. It looks mid grey which presumably suggests condor.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm sure this is Condor Grey.

The Sahara Silver is much lighter. This car has definite grey tones. I think the lighting is making some panels look a lot lighter than they are - its almost white at the back. Compare it to the colour samples:


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Eeerrrrmmmmmmmm............

Am i the only one that thinks its a great colour on a great car, but that maybe it would work better with regular coloured alloys for a bit of colour contrast?

Damn now i am gonna get it


----------



## Snoopy (Apr 7, 2006)

Is there some way we can confirm for sure what colour that is.....?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Snoopy said:


> Is there some way we can confirm for sure what colour that is.....?


I have e-mail audi uk customer services to see if they can confirm the colour...?


----------



## gm2002 (Aug 14, 2002)

Could it be Apollo Grey as shown on the Audi Configurator - (assuming Apollo is available as it is not shown in the brochure??)


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

gm2002 said:


> Could it be Apollo Grey as shown on the Audi Configurator - (assuming Apollo is available as it is not shown in the brochure??)


At the dealer I went through all the colours apart from Sahara as the sample hadn't arrived yet and apollo was not available, so I think there is a mix up somewhere...

All the colours st the dealer corresponded to the brochure.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

But what's the name off this colour...

My mk-1 was silver, and i wanted again a silver one, but know i like this colour.

Till know it's not possible to place an pre-order by the Audi-dealer over here in the netherlands. I hope to see more pictures before september


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Avus II


----------



## evenfaster (May 15, 2006)

sorry, but I think it is light silver ( so called in Germany ).. the Condor Grey has a little touch of green, and the Sahara Silver has a touch of Beige..

so it is silver or a special colour for the launch event..


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

evenfaster said:


> sorry, but I think it is light silver ( so called in Germany ).. the Condor Grey has a little touch of green, and the Sahara Silver has a touch of Beige..
> 
> so it is silver or a special colour for the launch event..


Nah, I have to disagree. I've seen the Condor Grey paint sample and it doesn't have any green touches in it and that first picture is very similar to Condor. If only we could get an answer from Audi to find out for sure.


----------



## evenfaster (May 15, 2006)

just take a look at the spy shots ( Coupe and Roadster in snow ).. the Coupe is in Condor grey.. and that colour is different to the one from the Swiss launch


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

I can see what you mean but I'm not convinced. Lighting conditions changes the colour significantly. Nearly each pic in this series of pics of the same car make the colour look different. The top one in particular is what I'm going on.

If the car thats going to be at the Audi Forum this week is in Condor or Sahara then I've got to go and see it


----------



## evenfaster (May 15, 2006)

hope it will be in Sahara... then you can take a pic and post it. I still wait for the roadster beginning of next year, but colour will be Sahara, Condor, or Dephin..


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Check out these pictures on germancarblog. Clearly the lighter TT is regular silver, but what about the darker one? Sahara or Condor, place your bets!!

I would guess Condor, but only based on the paint as it shows in the close up of the petrol cap. But it goes to show the lighting does make a huge difference as it looks far lighter in the other shots.

Oh I'm confused now!! 

http://www.germancarblog.com/2006/04/audi-tt-first-real-world-pictures.html


----------



## evenfaster (May 15, 2006)

very good.. and as I believe that the second one is in Condor grey, you will understand why I said that it has a touch of green..


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I think we will continue to go round in circles. For what its worth, I think the germancar blog ones are Sahara and the Swiss ones Condor. Hopefully we will be shortly enlightened definitively.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ezzie said:


> I think we will continue to go round in circles. For what its worth, I think the germancar blog ones are Sahara and the Swiss ones Condor. Hopefully we will be shortly enlightened definitively.


I'd agree - the lighter one on the German Car Blo looks like it could conceivably be called Sahara as it does has a veint trace of Gold and not just silver.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Anyone have the link to the spy shots of the 2 TT's testing in the snow. Sure one of those was Condor?

For what its worth I recon the swiss car is regular silver but the coloured lighting makes it look kind of different,


----------



## evenfaster (May 15, 2006)

nice pic.. your car, I think.. what kind of rams did you choose ? Looks like original audi's but I don't know them..


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

evenfaster said:


> nice pic.. your car, I think.. what kind of rams did you choose ? Looks like original audi's but I don't know them..


THey look like Nuvolari Replicas.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I was in the dealership earlier today and was chatting to the head of new car sales. He has seen the Swiss car pictures and is adamant the car in question is Sahara Silver!!


----------



## evenfaster (May 15, 2006)

great! if it is then my decision for the colour of my next Roadster is Sahara!!! Togehter with red leather...


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Kell said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > I think we will continue to go round in circles. For what its worth, I think the germancar blog ones are Sahara and the Swiss ones Condor. Hopefully we will be shortly enlightened definitively.
> ...


Having now seen the colour samples in the flesh I think Kell could well be right. I'm almost certain the darker car is Condor, so the lighter one may well be Sahara...or maybe regular silver!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

just had a reply from Audi UK.

They didn't have anything to do with the swiss launch so maybe I should contact Audi in Switzerland or the Dealer as they now has all the colours.

Another phone called required...

But only after I see the car at the Audi Forum this afternoon!!!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Don't wreck it ... I'm there on Tuesday, and I don't want it covered in loads of greasy fingerprints :lol:

Presume that I'm ok taking a camera with me and taking loads of photos?

Let us know what you think of it ...


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Don't wreck it ... I'm there on Tuesday, and I don't want it covered in loads of greasy fingerprints :lol:
> 
> Presume that I'm ok taking a camera with me and taking loads of photos?
> 
> Let us know what you think of it ...


It looked GREAT the lines are softer than the pics and it looks wider and more sqwat. I came away really pleased that I put a deposit down.

I am sure once the dealers get their cars the wait list will get longer and longer...


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

I'd guess it is Condor but either way I think I'll be switching my order from Dolphin to this at it looks stunning IMO


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

VeeDubDan said:


> Check out these pictures on germancarblog. Clearly the lighter TT is regular silver, but what about the darker one? Sahara or Condor, place your bets!!
> 
> I would guess Condor, but only based on the paint as it shows in the close up of the petrol cap. But it goes to show the lighting does make a huge difference as it looks far lighter in the other shots.
> 
> ...





evenfaster said:


> very good.. and as I believe that the second one is in Condor grey, you will understand why I said that it has a touch of green..


I've had these Swiss launch photos as my wallpaper for the last week now and the more I look at them the more I think that you're right about it being Sahara Silver and not Condor Grey.

I found this pic of a Q7 in Condor Grey and it is the same colour as the 'snow' pictures, and as you say the Swiss car is much lighter. Looks like a call to the dealer to change colour :wink:

And why does the UK configurator have 'Apollo Grey' and not 'Sahara Silver' ? There's no Apollo Grey in the brochure


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

This may be as close as we're going to get to a confirmation on the colour of this Swiss TT:

Following an email I sent to Audi Germany, Audi UK called me this morning. Their product marketing dept. have looked at the Swiss photos, and although they can't provide a 100% guarantee, they believe the colour of the Swiss TT is *Sahara Silver*.


----------



## Mark-Yorkshire (May 22, 2006)

Oh god I'm going to have to change my order to sahara Silver as the Swiss show car looks awesome. Will keep with red leather. What is the latest date to change specs? Order was only sent yesterday by dealer for Sept. delivery.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

This is all very confusing..!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mark-Yorkshire said:


> Oh god I'm going to have to change my order to sahara Silver as the Swiss show car looks awesome. Will keep with red leather. What is the latest date to change specs? Order was only sent yesterday by dealer for Sept. delivery.


I've ordered one in each colour to avoid having to pick one. :lol:


----------



## Mark-Yorkshire (May 22, 2006)

I have asked my dealer to switch my order to Sahara.Whilst there is obviously a difference in the shade of the Swiss car depending on lighting the cars wheels appear to be a very close match to the paintwork. Has anyone got any better pics of the wheels from a different source so we can get some reference point for the sahara paint.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

here you go


----------



## Mark-Yorkshire (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Dr Phibes
Just now wondering if the 10 spoke alloys in Swiss photo are the same as the petrol blue photo as there are 2 versions of same wheel - one is bi colour. :?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

The colour is brilliant, I never thought I'd move from Black but it's got me twitching!!

One thing though, what a pathetic communication from Audi with regards 'confirmed colours'...Abysmal !! We shouldn't be guessing...


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Mark-Yorkshire said:


> Thanks Dr Phibes
> Just now wondering if the 10 spoke alloys in Swiss photo are the same as the petrol blue photo as there are 2 versions of same wheel - one is bi colour. :?


I think its just the rims that are the different colour. The spokes are the same.

You can see a good view of the wheels in the video I took at the TTF viewing. Click here to see it (jump to about 3min 35)


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Looks to me that the bi-coloured are lacquered spokes. If any of the other VAG wheels of a similar nature are anything to go by they will be a nightmare for corrosion! Hence I would not even consider them, even if they are covered by a warrenty!

Guess I'll have to go for the 19" 7 arm double spokes (RS4)!!  Would not consider the other 19s as they have a lacquered rim! No good in the UK either.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

After much hunting, I've found more pictures of the Swiss TT launch. They are on the Swiss Club Audi Sport website.

After translating some of the topics in their forum, they say the colour is ........... wait for it .............. Condor Grey. I'm currently in email contact with audi.de who hopefully will confirm this. From the look of the second image below, it looks as though it does have that bluey tinge that condor has. Still totally confusing though, as the other images don't really show it.

I've only recently changed my order from Condor to Sahara. Should I change it back if these are Condor, as it does look very good in these lighting conditions - Aaarrgh !

When I get a response from audi.de I'll post it up.










































































These aren't all the images. go to the link above for the others.


----------



## gm2002 (Aug 14, 2002)

can someone who speaks swiss please email the swiss audi sport website and see if anyone on there can confirm.

Have to say whatever colour it is it looks amazing!!!!


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Told you it was Condor :?:


----------



## Mark-Yorkshire (May 22, 2006)

Oh no this colour thing is driving me mad. When I originally placed order I wanted condor but was put off by green tinge in the daylight german photos. I then went for Dolphin but changed mind when saw Swiss photos and thought it was Sahara. Then began to have doubts as was scared sahara may have a gold/beige tinge ( would be a depreciation disaster). Current order is Petrol blue based on excellent daylight photos of the Silverstone private viewing. However the above pics look a lot more natural than the original swiss pics but still worry that if the swiss car is condor and the same as the german pics it will have a greenish tinge under natural lighting conditions. We really do need some ordinary daylight photos of the car in as many colours as possible before we all go slowly nuts. :? :? :?


----------



## Mark-Yorkshire (May 22, 2006)

The wheel arch photo above does have a slight greenish tinge.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Just had it confirmed by Audi.ch that the Swiss launch car colour was Condor Grey.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Dr.Phibes said:


> Just had it confirmed by Audi.ch that the Swiss launch car colour was Condor Grey.


Brilliant bit of detective work...

Now I can finalise my order...

Thank you.


----------



## keithy69 (Jun 28, 2006)

HI, 
Does anyone have any photos of anything in dolphin grey, my orders in for that colour but this looks well smart, might want to change now...


----------

